# Beretta PX4 Storm Sub Compact vs M&P compact



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

Has anyone compared the Beretta PX4 Storm Sub Compact to the M&P compact??


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

i still don't think it's been release to the public yet


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

It has been released with a few people having them. I don't think there are enough out there to do a side by side comparison. When I get mine in about six months, I'll be more than happy to do a comparison.


----------

